# Do you cry when you're REALLY pissed off?



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

I've never cried in public before except for two times, and each time was when I was in a state of intense, burning hatred and anger. (Note: I didn't cry in front of people though. I found a place where it was completely isolated, buried my head and cried there. Showing my tears to others is shameful to me.)

I found these situations interesting since I had nothing to be sad about. This seems to be an automatic reaction that I can't stop- now I'm trying to figure out whether this is a T-thing or if I'm just strange. 

Oh, yeah. One more thing, it's easy for me to control my urge to cry when I'm sad, but I don't know why it's uncontrollable when I'm intensely angry.

By the way, if your answer to the thread question is "no," please respond as well. I'm tallying up responses.


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

When I cry it's never due to anger _alone_. Anger by itself is usually an impersonal thing for me, like getting mad at the stupidity of the world, whereas for me to cry, it'd have to be more personal than that. For anger to make me cry, it has to come accompanied with feelings of being hurt/maligned/upset as well. For example, I'm pissed at this guy for leading me on, and the anger stems from the fact that he hurt me, so I cry. Or I get angry at inefficiency, because a project personally means a lot to me and it hurts me that it's not working out. 

But I don't think I've ever cried for no reason at all o_o maybe there _were_ reasons for your crying, just that you couldn't identify them at that time? something that you didn't realize had been affecting you? just guessing tho.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

touched said:


> When I cry it's never due to anger _alone_. Anger by itself is usually an impersonal thing for me, like getting mad at the stupidity of the world, whereas for me to cry, it'd have to be more personal than that. For anger to make me cry, it has to come accompanied with feelings of being hurt/maligned/upset as well. For example, I'm pissed at this guy for leading me on, and the anger stems from the fact that he hurt me, so I cry. Or I get angry at inefficiency, because a project personally means a lot to me and it hurts me that it's not working out.
> 
> But I don't think I've ever cried for no reason at all o_o maybe there _were_ reasons for your crying, just that you couldn't identify them at that time? something that you didn't realize had been affecting you? just guessing tho.


I am also an angry crier. I hate crying in front of people, it has only happened twice in front of someone who wasn't family. After the last time, I made a personal vow that it will never happen again, no matter what.

I was really, really sick and had to keep coming in to work because my kids had taken all my sick days. I could barely talk, I was so sick. My boss called me in about missing so many days in a row, but the minute that one kid got well, the other got sick. Daycare wouldn't keep them, of course. My husband didn't have as many sick days as I did and he was a coach, so he had to show up for games and practices. My boss changed his tune when I started crying, but I _hated_ that it happened.

The other time involved my husband, before we were married. Let's just say, _no one_ breaks plans with _me_.:angry:


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

The rare times I do cry it is in anger or frustration. It happens when I have some sort of problem, I can't find a viable solution and am rendered powerless.

I am really not comfortable showing emotion at all, except in really safe environments. I avoid it.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The last time I truly cried was in grief about 6 years ago, I lost the coolest person I have ever met.

I've come close in recent history with some frustration, but not anger. I never cry in public, but anything is possible.

Only in cases of *extreme frustration* will send me to tears.


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

NiDBiLD said:


> The rare times I do cry it is in anger or frustration. It happens when I have some sort of problem, I can't find a viable solution and am rendered powerless.
> 
> I am really not comfortable showing emotion at all, except in really safe environments. I avoid it.


Wait a minute. That just reminded me. When I was younger I used to cry when I didn't know how to do homework. I would feel angry, frustrated at myself. I suppose that debunks my theory that I _never_ cry at anger alone.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

The last two times I cried was when something very upsetting happened, both situations involving my mother. To this day she doesn't know I cried either time. Most recent time was three years ago, and the time before that was like three years before that. The time that happened six years ago I was actually in a room full of people. Wasn't my best moment. I don't think anyone outside that room ever spoke about what happened.


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes and also when I am very frustrated. The more mad I am, the more ridiculous it becomes. I have no control over it and that just makes me *more* angry til I become a slimy mess :blushed:


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I usually cry at anger and frustration. Or every night for amonth after I ran away from home, but that was mainly rage too, and venting. Or that time I accidentally took too many birth control pills. Wow, hormones are crazy man. Occasionally at pain, but only when it's really really bad and it's been hours and I can do nothing and I'm in the emergency room for far too long and the fluorescent lights hurt...but yeah, rage and frustration are the main triggors.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I really can't recall the last time I cried and I can't remember the last time I cried in public.

When I was 4-5 I consciously realized that crying over little things was stupid. I guess most kids will cry over cuts and bruises but for some reason I thought "Why should I be crying? This is stupid, I don't need to cry. It doesn't even hurt that bad." From then on I hardly cried again.

----Edit-----

I realized that I didn't answer your question. When I'm extremely angry or frustrated I don't ever resort to crying. If I'm in public, you won't be able to tell I'm pissed off at all. Everything will seem fine. If I'm completely alone, I'll probably punch a hole through the wall.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

I don't cry when I'm really, really angry. I sometimes feel overwhelmed by the rage and am not sure what to do with myself. I'll certainly yell and maybe even throw something... but not cry. I'm not a very big crier. Yes, I think of it as a weakness, even though I know it is not. I know it's a perfectly healthy response. I tend to be more prone to crying when I'm hormonal... but it's usually triggered by something sad, not something from anger.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't cry when I'm angry. I get very quiet, and I try to get out of the situation so that I can go break things in private. After I scream and kill inanimate objects for a while, I emerge cool-headed again. It takes a lot to make me angry, and I get there slowly, but then its very intense. 

I really only cry when I have been depressed for an extended period of time. I typically have a sort of baseline mood that doesn't deviate much - and there aren't any intense feelings typically. Depression takes a while to creep up on me, then I realize one day that I have this really uncomfortable feeling in my head. Thats when I know that I will be crying soon. Typically after I just cry and break things a bit, I feel better again, and begin to come to terms with whats bothering me. 

I used to have some really bad anger management issues, but I have worked on them a lot.

I'm also easier to cry if my blood sugar is low, but this is not a valid emotion making me cry - just screwy body chemistry. Some glucose tablets will make me as right as rain.


----------



## MuffinPwnz (May 22, 2010)

Normally I don't shed any tears to begin with. I actually find it harder to actually be pissed off at something. The usual thing that I do is not give in to any emotion. The only times that I may be close to crying would be if I'm lauhing to a someone or a joke, and that's only if a person is severlly hurt or the comedian is funny.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

I actually don't for some odd reason, but instead I unleash a red string of swearing to make popeye the sailor man blush. Very unlady-like.

I only cry when I see someone in great pain or when I am really, really obssessively sad, which thankfully isn't often.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't say that I've cried within the last two years.
I rarely, if ever, get pissed off.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, or I'll at least feel like I'm crying. It's because I can't handle anger or know what to do, so I panic as I'm on the verge of losing it .... and I've never *really* properly lost it, because that would actually feel good (wouldn't it?) ..


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

I also cry in frustration. I basically have a "hissy fit" but it's never when I'm with people.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I cried out of sheer relief after a particularly mind twisting 3 years of one thing after another was passing. I didn't really know why, I just knew I had to once I felt safe enough to relax. It was total catharsis. My daughter came in on me and was in total shock. She hurried out and went and made me a cup of tea. <-----I made her.roud:

I guess it was years of pent up anger. I rarely cry.


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

I've never cried out of anger or frustration. It just doesn't make sense to me to do so. I normally just have to scream even if it happens to be at some one who didn't do anything. I've never been in a situation where walking away and screaming and doing some door slamming didn't help me feel better.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

yes. now that i think about it, i've only ever cried when my freedom is limited by another person. curfews, group projects, etc. i'll exhaust myself trying to reason them out of their rigidity, but once it's proven that the other guy is deaf to anyone but himself, i start crying.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

When i'm really pissed, i start spouting expletives aplenty, formulate a way to control my anger while the former is happening, then just get right back to being calm, cool and collected. I don't like my feelings overtaking me, when they do, mistakes happen, and mistakes are an intolerable nuisance to me.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I cried in public when my father died. It was very new to me since my tears usually refuse to show whenever there's people around, preventing me to cry.
But whenever I'm angry, I have this emotionless face where people don't seem to know what I currently feel.


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

I cried for hours last night. I cry quite a lot.

I was crying because of having to go to the hairdressers. Yeah, I know, but it was more complicated than that. My mum and I worked out that it stemmed from my perfectionism and how hard I am on myself. I don't have a natural understanding of image and style but I feel like I should have a natural understanding of EVERYTHING. I can't stand myself when I get things wrong first time and I hate having to learn from scratch, especially with something that seems so basic. It feels like a knowledge of image and appearance and how to present yourself should be programmed into everybody - every magazine I read or tutorial I watch takes it for granted that you're not totally hopeless.

I managed to work through it by quick research on the Internet about short hairstyles and face shapes and hair volume and density and types and I felt a lot better about it. I knew I wouldn't be able to sleep in tears.

So, yeah. I cry to vent and to release emotions because I can't do it on a day to day basis. I cry at stupid times, but it's usually a build-up of emotions that are triggered by my inability to do or understand something. I cried at the third year exams (practice exams that we do a year before the real ones) because I didn't really understand the concept of revision - when I hear something once, I remember it. I have a flick through my notes before tests to make sure the information's fresh in my mind and I score better than most people who spend hours revising.
When someone makes me sit with my notes for hours and hours and tells me I should be 'revising', I'm at a total loss. I know what I need to know and (for the most part) I know it. So, I just sit there, knowing what the end result SHOULD be, but being totally unaware of how to get there. I read my notes over and over but nothing new was sticking. It was extremely frustrating.

Of course, I still passed well.

I also cry if I'm stuck somewhere for too long without new mental stimulation. I usually pick the worst time to want to do things, and as I'm still a young teenager, my plans depend on everyone else.
Also, as I'm a teenage female, I've got crazy hormones. That's a big part of it.

I won't cry half as much if someone dies.


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

I am definitely an angry crier. I HATE crying in public, and cannot recall the last time I did. (I do carry sunglasses in my car just in case the occasion were to arise). Whenever I am on the verge of it, I just remember what Robert Greene said in the 48 Laws of Power. I can't remember it verbatim, but it basically states that public crying only engenders disdain. Stops me most of the time


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

No, I don't.

I have rarely cried in my life and being pissed off would only cause me to withdraw and show even less emotion than before.

The last time I cried was 2005 I believe.


----------

